# Spring time is here



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Got the sprayers out in full force now. Truck and then the tractor rig. Been spraying mostly pastora and clean pasture with a little remedy on our hay meadows and spraying thistles with trooper p+d and remedy on pastures


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Got fertilizer put out Thrus & Fri, planning on sparying the hay fields first or middle of the week depending on weather. They are talking rain Tues, so hopefully that'll kick in the color & growth so I can make another payday.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We have good chances of rain tomorrow, first time in a month or better. We are kinda in bad shape with the rain right now. Have 35 tons of fertilizer on order but that's still 3-6 weeks before it's time


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I got all my grass hayfields sprayed with 2,4d a week and a half ago. I have to spray every spring to kill all the vetch that comes up.....I don't know how it comes up so thick every year as I have never let it go to seed. There was also a little curly dock also.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally dried up enough to start spraying and putting fert. Well its really pouring today. At least I got 50 acres done yesterday.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> I got all my grass hayfields sprayed with 2,4d a week and a half ago. I have to spray every spring to kill all the vetch that comes up.....I don't know how it comes up so thick every year as I have never let it go to seed. There was also a little curly dock also.


Never had much luck with early spring 2-4-D here, but forefront or milestone does wonders on dock. Pretty well totally eradicated in my paddocks and hayfields.

Got some Remedy to spot spray vetch but mostly it leaves with agressive cutting. Now that I am raising my cutting height, I wonder if it comes back? Surmount may work on it in summer, not sure but it does really well on milkweed, horsenettle, hemp dogbane and othe pesky species.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Never had much luck with early spring 2-4-D here, but forefront or milestone does wonders on dock. Pretty well totally eradicated in my paddocks and hayfields.
> 
> Got some Remedy to spot spray vetch but mostly it leaves with agressive cutting. Now that I am raising my cutting height, I wonder if it comes back? Surmount may work on it in summer, not sure but it does really well on milkweed, horsenettle, hemp dogbane and othe pesky species.


 2,4d has done a good job killing vetch in the spring for me....it makes the curly dock sick enough that it won't show up in the hay. When the harder to kill summer weeds like horsenettle and milkweed come I have sprayed grazon and remedy with good results....we will see if they come back this summer though.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> 2,4d has done a good job killing vetch in the spring for me....it makes the curly dock sick enough that it won't show up in the hay. When the harder to kill summer weeds like horsenettle and milkweed come I have sprayed grazon and remedy with good results....we will see if they come back this summer though.


horsenettle, milkweed thistle and hempdogbane all are controlled well with surmount after first cutting. Give it a try.


----------

